# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Giúp tớ cài JDK va Jcreator với

## devico

k hiểu sao tớ cài xong 2 cái đó mà khi chạy jc trên destop nó chẳng hiện ra cái gì cả?ai biết giúp tớ nhé!
:emlaugh:

----------


## dangtin1

bạn đọc bài viết này xem có giúp đc gì ko?
http://blog.sucmanhtinhoc.vn/?p=5

----------


## seochoikiemgao

tớ cài xong như hướng dẫn rùi nhưng không thể mở đc file chạy của jcreator .có lẽ máy tớ bị lỗi.hổng bít tại sao.k biết có nên cài lại win k nữa,hic

----------

